# Another Atlanta show to go visit??



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.georgiaherpetologicalsociety.org/expo.html

Does that look interesting to anyone?
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, Im there!! :lol:


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm game!


----------



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

Went last year and enjoyed it. The venue is a little less cramped than ReptiCon. There were not as many frogs there as there were @ ReptiCon but it was still a fun time. I will definitely be there this year but not sure what day/time


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

May try to stop in and see what there is to see.  Would love to meet up with you guys- maybe this time I will not get the times all mixed up


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Well we should plan lunch again, or something! Anyone have ideas?
Crystal


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey everyone. I talked David into another tank and a frog room. Big feat believe me but it does come at a price...a 15 minute back massage every week for a year! So...I am going to be looking for lots of things at this show coming up next weekend. Who all is going? 
Candy


----------

